

Ask HN: Voice Controlled Programming? - WoodenChair

I program in a myriad of languages (Objective-C, Swift, Python, Java, Dart, JavaScript) and I&#x27;m looking for a way to do so using my voice.  Voice recognition seems to be decent for prose, but how can I write code using it?  I&#x27;m on a Mac.  My ideal solution would work with Xcode.  It seems to me the built-in Nuance&#x2F;OS X recognition does not work well for code.
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805053)

This contains some discussion of voice entry systems and further links.

------
rmurri
[http://pyvideo.org/video/1735/using-python-to-code-by-
voice](http://pyvideo.org/video/1735/using-python-to-code-by-voice)

This is the only guy I know of who's doing coding primarily by voice.
Interesting to watch.

~~~
WoodenChair
Thank you for posting this, because it's cool and inspirational.
Unfortunately, for what I do, I really do need something that works with
Xcode. Does anyone have experience with Mac dictation software other than OS
X's built-in thing?

